# Look at what I've been working on this week!



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

What do you all think??? 

Boogly Woogly Doll with tag hair... 









and... 
Exploratory Fleecy/tag shapes (Circle, Square, Triangle)









I need to put them in the store, and hope they sell... but I secretly want to keep them for myself :ashamed:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Your doll is totally creepy! My mom would love it. She makes stuff like that for all the young kids in the family, and even made some to send as a donation for some kids charity for other countries. They had to be non-skin colors and have no hair so as not to offend other cultures. I will have to show her this picture.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL!!! It does look a little alienish doesn't it?


----------

